# Grouse



## nate15 (Sep 2, 2014)

Since I couldn't find many doves, I thought I would try my luck with some grouse. Problem is that I have never hunted grouse and have no idea on where to go. Can I get some help? I'm located in salt lake. Thanks!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i am gonna go for grouse for the first time this year too. I see so many of them during elk and deer season every year. practically step on em. aspens and pines seem to be where I see em. im just gonna go up hobble creek canyon where I hunt deer and start hiking around


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

When it is dry you can find them near watering holes *early* in the morning. Otherwise, you can find them in open grassy areas near berries and aspen/pine stands. Ruffed grouse tend to be more solitary or in pairs, while blues tend to be in flocks. Once you find one keep searching 'cause there are likely more nearby.


----------



## nate15 (Sep 2, 2014)

So my understanding is that you are able to hunt in any canyon?


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Look for water, pines, young aspens, and if possible, berries wild roses, etc. intermixed with lots of dead fall is where I seem to find them.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I have seen 25 if I saw one over a three day hunt. Problem is I was carrying a muzzleloader for deer. If I were to go after grouse with a shotgun I would only find mature trophy mule deer ;-)


----------



## nate15 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> I have seen 25 if I saw one over a three day hunt. Problem is I was carrying a muzzleloader for deer. If I were to go after grouse with a shotgun I would only find mature trophy mule deer ;-)


What time of day is best for finding them?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

nate15 said:


> What time of day is best for finding them?


After breakfast.

There's no benefit to getting up real early, unless you want to beat the heat (IMHO) but sometimes morning-ish and evening-ish are maybe a little better than the middle of the day. Hunt when you can. Feel free to take a long lunch. One of the things I like about bird hunting is that the birds and I share generally the same schedule. If I'm ready to roll, so are they. If I want to lay around, so do they.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If you're hunting- morning and late afternoon- if you are 4 wheeling- anytime.


----------



## nate15 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll probably try it out this Friday


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I am considering going after them also. It has been years since I have gone after them with a shot gun. I am thinking bow and arrow. Anyone ever tried calling them? I met a guy years ago who told me of how he calls them. I watched a U-tube flick on it. Looks to be a lot of fun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not as many this year... people keep forgetting about that late June snow storm that killed the broods. That said, I've seen a bunch on the ML hunt and my boy even bagged a couple sunday.


-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I hear that- been an absolute banner year for me- I would certainly say by the sizes - there are adults and at least 2 broods this year.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Grouse calling and double broods. I always learn so much here.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would say come with me but like trout fishing that ain't happening.
Lets say a certain drainage has a few hens that nest- ones goes fine- one does not- that one that does not will nest again- thus having a few different sized grouse thru out the drainage


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Lots of talk about that June snowstorm... but it must have hit south of me. It's the best grouse year in, well, years by me.


----------



## nate15 (Sep 2, 2014)

Went hunting east of bountiful and saw nothing. Hiked for about 3 hours. Disappointing for a first time grouse hunt


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

If you're willing to drive another hour and a half I can put you on some grouse. Saw tons everyday during the muzzleloader.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny how it works. When I'm bowhunting, the little buggers give me a heart attack on a regular basis. So I figured grouse would be easy training for my setter that I picked up this year. Now I can't find one for the life of me. But she can sure kick up deer and elk!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Packfish said:


> I would say come with me but like trout fishing that ain't happening.
> Lets say a certain drainage has a few hens that nest- ones goes fine- one does not- that one that does not will nest again- thus having a few different sized grouse thru out the drainage


**** Chris, you do love to torment.;-)


----------



## nate15 (Sep 2, 2014)

nocturnalenemy said:


> If you're willing to drive another hour and a half I can put you on some grouse. Saw tons everyday during the muzzleloader.


I'd be willing to drive. Where is it?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found very few when actually grouse hunting. But when I am hunting for any other animal they are all over the place.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Nate, PM sent.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Packfish said:


> I would say come with me but like trout fishing that ain't happening.
> Lets say a certain drainage has a few hens that nest- ones goes fine- one does not- that one that does not will nest again- thus having a few different sized grouse thru out the drainage


Yes, if nests are destroyed, some hens will lay again. Initial nesting is determined by solar exposure, so inversions and weather play a role here as well. The lack, or perceived lack of 20 minutes of day lite in one canyon can mean the difference of one week in hatch time. I did these experiments with a light bulb and several species of game birds when I was 15 years old. I have seen this occur with grouse and chukars that spend most of their time on certain aspects of certain mountain ranges. The best producing areas have northern cover, with southern exposures driving early hatches. These birds are fully mature earlier, and make it through winter better. This still requires a lateral migration of suitable habitat as well.

This is just the opposite of deer that are short day breeders. Cloud cover will bring estrus on earlier in this case.

I misunderstood you to be saying that "double" actually meant double, as in one bird hatching two broods in one season, some birds do this, not grouse of course.

The snow storm: Birds nesting below ~7500' were not affected _as bad_, as higher elevation birds. It was still a lot of moisture, and it was cold for June. Blue grouse typically move to lower elevations to nest, but in some habitat types, the reverse is true.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes poorly worded on my first attempt - grouse are incapable have two broods.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Packfish said:


> Yes poorly worded on my first attempt - grouse are incapable have two broods.


Would be nice though :grin:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

If your still looking for info for some Blue Grouse, please let me know. I can put you on some canyons that hold great birds this year.


----------

